# GPU-Z - GPU Load



## Derf1234 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, 

I am looking for an answer to measure the GPU load on my system. As far as I can see, GPU-Z has a special field displaying the load.

What method are you guys using for querying this load? I am using an ATI 3870 card, but I cannot find a way to do this. DirectX queries return to me as not implemented. 
I can see in Catalyst and in your app that you have such a functionality. 

Is there any chance you might share the API calls or algorithm with me for querying this load? I would like to include such a monitor in my application.

I was also looking to the shared memory you guys output, but the download from the sticky post is not valid anymore...

Regards,
Frederik.


----------

